# Estoy vigilando



## Dorothea

Estoy vigilando... ejem... ¿alguién en alemán?

Danke!


----------



## uguban

Hola: 

No entiendo muy bien qué quieres saber. ¿Una traducción? Dependiendo del contexto podría ser: ich bewache, ich passe auf jemanden auf, ich überwache ...


----------



## Guaperas

estoy de acuerdo contigo Uguban , yo también añadiría en un contexto informal: "Ich werfe einen Blick darauf  "   por ejemplo para vigilar la toalla en la playa o la chaqueta en un Biergarten mientras vas al baño


----------



## muycuriosa

¿Podemos utlilizar la palabra 'vigilar' también para alumnos / estudiantes que hacen un examen? ¿El profesor que está con ellos: está vigilándolos? ¿O hay otra palabra? 

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Guaperas

muycuriosa said:


> ¿Podemos utlilizar la palabra 'vigilar' también para alumnos / estudiantes que hacen un examen? ¿El profesor que está con ellos: está vigilándolos? ¿O hay otra palabra?
> 
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.




    Aquí lo más apropiado creo yo que sería Auf die Schüler aufpassen, ya que "Überwachung" creo me resulta demasiado para unos escolares, claro que depende de la escuela, jejeje

                      mi modesta opinión.



                                                          saludos


----------



## muycuriosa

Guaperas said:


> Aquí lo más apropiado creo yo que sería Auf die Schüler aufpassen, ya que "Überwachung" creo me resulta demasiado para unos escolares, claro que depende de la escuela, jejeje
> 
> mi modesta opinión.
> 
> 
> 
> saludos


 
Gracias, pero lo que necesito es la palabra adecuada en español. (En alemán, por lo menos en Baviera, decimos 'die Schüler / Studenten / Abiturienten beaufsichtigen' bzw. 'Aufsicht haben'; por lo menos aquí no decimos 'auf die Schüler aufpassen' cuando se trata de un examen; y como dices 'überwachen' no es posible.)

Tu respuesta parece implicar que 'vigilar' es la palabra española que estoy buscando - ¿es así?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Guaperas

muycuriosa said:


> Gracias, pero lo que necesito es la palabra adecuada en español. (En alemán, por lo menos en Baviera, decimos 'die Schüler / Studenten / Abiturienten beaufsichtigen' bzw. 'Aufsicht haben'; por lo menos aquí no decimos 'auf die Schüler aufpassen' cuando se trata de un examen; y como dices 'überwachen' no es posible.)
> 
> Tu respuesta parece implicar que 'vigilar' es la palabra española que estoy buscando - ¿es así?
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



Hola curiosa, 


               vigilar es el término correcto, al menos es lo que se utilizaba cuando yo era niño, "al profesor X le toca vigilar el examen" ... 

                        Y sí, ahora que lo leo no tiene tanto sentido "auf die schüler aufpassen" como "die Schüler beaufsichtigen" que es lo realmente correcto, no sé en que estaría yo pensando esta mañana. Gracias por la corrección



                                                    Saludos


----------



## muycuriosa

Gracias, Guaperas, y saludos.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

lo que a mí me suena como más usual en castellano, al menos en Argentina, sería "controlar a los alumnos". Saludos


----------



## muycuriosa

Ya he visto que Guaperas mencionó 'vigilar el examen' y no habló de 'vigilar a los alumnos'. Entonces supongo que se dice o bien 'vigilar el examen o bien 'controlar a los alumnos' ... 

Doctor Faustus, ¿Te parece bien en Argentina también 'vigilar + examen'? 
 
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Josemoncas

Hola muy curiosa.

Vigilar un examen está bien, al igual que vigilar a los alumnos, vigilar el patio...

Controlar a los alumnos existe aunque en el español peninsular no se utilizaría como "sinónimo" de vigilar un examen.

Por ejemplo:

Hoy me toca vigilar un examen, qué fastidio.
Chicos, cuidado con copiar que os estoy vigilando (controlando, aunque es posible, suena muy raro).
Debes controlar a tus alumnos porque están muy revoltosos.

Espero que te haya servido de ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## muycuriosa

Josemoncas said:


> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Hoy me toca vigilar un examen, qué fastidio.
> Chicos, cuidado con copiar que os estoy vigilando (controlando, aunque es posible, suena muy raro).
> Debes controlar a tus alumnos porque están muy revoltosos.
> 
> Espero que te haya servido de ayuda.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Sí, de verdad me has servido de ayuda. Gracias.

En tu ejemplo 'controlar' es un poco como 'mantener el orden en un grupo' - ¿es así?


----------



## Josemoncas

¡¡Exactamente!!


----------



## cipirita k

En realidad hasta en Espanol suena raro.
Yo diría:Tengo que controlar  hoy los estudiantes durante un exámen. 
Ich werde heute während einer Klassenarbeit  die Aufsicht führen.

Saludos


----------

